# What Classes Are You Taking?



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

So, what classes are y'all taking next semester?

I'm taking:

Art History 201
Greek 202
Latin 338 (Roman Satire)
French 211 (Intensive)
English 222 (World Literature)
Astronomy 103

I don't know if I'll be able to realistically do all those courses, I'll probably wind up dropping the Art History or the Astronomy. All my classes are on MWF, so it'll be like high school, constant courses for like five hours straight.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Organic Chem II
Intro to Molecular Biology and Biochemistry
Statistics for the Life Sciences
French Linguistics


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow that is a lot of classes.

I'm currently taking
World Civilizations pre-1600
US History 1877-present
World Geography

Next semester I'll be taking American Political System, Intro to Sociology and Writing Composition II.

Whoohoo.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I'm taking:
Sociology 101
Abnormal Psych
Statistics
A&P I

Next semester I'm taking:
A&P II

Think I took too much on?


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

MATH 123 (logic and foundations)
CREW 120 (intro to writing fiction)
CSCI 162 (computing science II)
CSCI 163 (topics in computer science)
CSCI 172 (multiplayer game design)

I'm pretty excited. Math isn't so bad, and I obvy love CSCI. I can't to see what those 4 courses will do for my programming and design skills. The CREW course is just for fun, and b/c I need to take arts electives, though it will probably help me come up with a better storyline for my CSCI 172 project too. 

*nerdgasms*


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Next semester:

PHIL 102 Intro to Metaphysics
PHIL 120 Intro to Logic
BIOL 107 Cell Biology
FREN 212 Intermediate French

and one spare class right now, which will probably be filled with another Biology clas sof some sorts.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Intermediate Accounting II
Income Taxation of Business Entities
Management and Organizations
Conceptual Astronomy
Conceptual Astronomy Lab


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

ANTH320 Intro to Biological Anthropology
ANTH468 Intro to Subversive Culture
ANTH366 Native Americans through Film
HIST284 East Asian Civilization
CCJS230 Intro to Criminal Law


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This semester:

Women's writing in the restoration and 18th century
Shakespeare's natural world
Critical approaches to literature
Victorian fiction

Next semester:

Contemporary British fiction
Postcolonial and transnational discourses
Reader-response criticism From formalism to post-structuralism
Victorian fiction...part two!

I'm not sure why I thought taking eight english classes was a wise decision.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Advanced stats
Research methods
World Religions
Spanish
Modern rock (my one fun class)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

you all are taking some sophisticated classes, and three languages in one semester! wow. 

oxy & smaw welding
American History II

That's actually what I took this semester, but I'm not taking any classes next semester. I only needed one class to get a degree but it was a ridiculus internet course, so screw it. I won't need it for a while anyway.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

next term:
MEM 238 - Dynamics
MEM 255 - Introduction to Controls
MEM 311 - Thermal & Fluid Sci Lab
MEM 330 - Mechanics of Materials II
MEM 345 - Heat Transfer


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

THRC 286 Therapeutic Recreation Program Management 
THRC 290 Issues and Trends in Therapeutic Recreation 
THRC 291 Facilitation Techniques in Therapeutic Recreation 
SOCI 185 Sociology 

Only 4 classes this semester  

The rest is practical experience working with clients, hoping for mental health!


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Nothing terribly exciting.

Bio II
Writing About Literature
Chem II
Stats
Tech & Society

All introductory courses. Next year I'll have three labs per semester , as opposed to two.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm in:
Subject Cataloguing
Multimedia
Reader's Advisory Services
Records Management
Intro to Sociology


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

LL ED 497K - Fantasy Literature for Children

Super excited!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm out of school right now, but when I return, I'll be taking mostly education classes.


bezoomny said:


> Greek 202


Awesome! 


> Latin 338 (Roman Satire)


Awesome!


> Astronomy 103


Awesome!

I'm jealous bezoomny! Good luck.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Pathology
Neuroanatomy
Microbiology
Immunology
Pharmacology
Clinic


----------



## shy67 (May 2, 2008)

Organic Chemistry
Greek Civilization
Intro. to Sociology
Molecular and Cell Biology: Heredity and Society


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Next semester I'm taking;
Art250 - Medieval Art
Fr328 - French Cinema
Fr322 - Written Expression
Pols330 - International Relations
Econ201 - Microeconomics

I just took:
Latin 101
French 321
Psych 201
English 101
WGST 203 (my OC class is almost finished!)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Business Processes
Strategies for Success
Programming
Databases
Operating Systems & Hardware
and Networking (bane of my existence)


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

PED - Fit For Life
COM - Public Speaking, Which I am dreading. 


The last Semester at my community College, before I transfer to a 4 year University.


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

Queer Politics and Policy
Politics and Religion
Intro to Sociology
Intro to Men and Masculinities
Chorale
Beginning Kayaking


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Odd boi out - beginning kayaking, sounds like fun!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-Intro To Teaching
-Speech
-Intro to Biological Science (with lab)
-History of California
-History - World Civilization From Antiquity to 1500

I haven't taken this many classes in a long time. Now that my SA and depression is more under control I think I can handle this many classes and still work. I just hope it doesn't get out of control because I'm paying with my own money.


----------

